# Bog



## nvthis (Jan 25, 2009)

Saw these at Harborside yesterday. They had bogglegum, boggleberry, bogglebubble, whatever. Same co. that carries lifesaver. They seem to get pretty good reviews online. Anyone here at MP ever give them a try and want to offer an opinion?


----------



## Pothead420 (Jan 25, 2009)

never tried them but people i know who have love them all his strains are the bomb i never heard one bad thing about Bushy Old Grower :hubba: the bogglegum is very good


----------



## umbra (Jan 25, 2009)

I've grown bog's gear before. I liked it. The sour bubbleryder I'm growing now came from his sour bubble.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 26, 2009)

I have not seen anything from Bushy Old Grower since Overgrow went down.

Glad to see he is still cranking out the good stuff.


----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2009)

Actually BOG is not active. Most seeds I've seen are 4 or 5 years old. He had major legal problems and was retiring the last I knew.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 26, 2009)

Really?

Sad to hear that.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 27, 2009)

Huh. Better get 'em while I can.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 27, 2009)

BOG stopped producing seeds awhile ago now, BUT a few folks still have his beans and there are some mothers out there still producing clones.

If these are coming from Harborside, then they are the real deal.


----------

